# Marvel Live Action Universe Set to Expand



## Perpetual Man (Nov 8, 2013)

In news that shows just how much confidence Disney has in its Marvel brand they announced to day that they would be forming an alliance with Netflix to make use of one of the new ways of viewing video to expand the Marvel universe.

The Defenders are coming


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 8, 2013)

I was going to post something about a glut, and too much of a good thing.

But then I remember a decade or two ago when the TV was stuffed to bursting with DIY programmes, cookery programmes (still not entirely gone) and godawful docudramas. Give me superheroes anyday.

Also, the title link made me think of Defenders of the Earth.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 9, 2013)

There is, of course, the chance of them over doing things and this might be a bit of a landslide. 

But it is a new way of doing things, creating something potentially major outside of the regular television system, that could be quite ground breaking.

I know that Netflix have had a lot of success with some of the original drama they have started making, I guess making five shows all interlinked is taking it to the next level.

Obviously they are trying to emulate the format of the major movies, individual stories all brining the characters together for the team event.

The difference here though is that the characters are all lesser Marvel heroes, with Daredevil, a weak movie behind him, being the big name (guess the much mooted reboot on the big screen is over).

Jessica Jones is a relatively new creation, a more mature character although I doubt that is the way she will be portrayed here. A former hero called Jewel, she retired and became a reporter in the series Alias (comic not TV). She met and fell in love with Luke Cage, having a child with him.

Cage is of course Power Man who has been around for years, super strong, nigh on invulnerable most famous for being teamed with Iron Fist, who makes up the fourth member of this little group.

Interestingly the Defenders were always a a solid team, but definitely a second tier group, the original line up being Hulk, Doctor Strange, Namor and the Silver Surfer.

Done right this could be quite spectacular.


----------

